# Incoming!



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bought this this morning for a record of repair, quite an odd dial on it, it seems to have 2 lots on numbers but doesn't the dial and movement fit the case so well it would be odd for it to be a marriage

Here are some picks anyway, if anyone knows any info i'd be very grateful


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmm. Does appear to be a recased half hunter. Any chance of a picture of the movement?

David


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

DJH584 said:


> Hmm. Does appear to be a recased half hunter. Any chance of a picture of the movement?
> 
> David


erm yes and no, its wasn't working so is apart at the moment, the second picture shows the problem with it, very odd, the barrel cap was off and the end of the fusee chain had wrapped itself around the barrel arbour. the centre of the spring also misses the hooking on the arbour


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

back together now, chain hooking is sadly broken but here's the movement


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thomasr

That is a great looking watch despite what I personally think is an odd dial for an open face watch.

If you are not a registered user already, please join the NAWCC as one and post your watch details and pictures - after you do your intro post - in the European & Other Pocket Watches section of that forum.

There is a guy on there by the name of Graham Morse from Fordingbridge in Hampshire who, with a lot of other people, have a wealth of knowledge about fusee watches - a knowledge I certainly don't have.

If you are thinking about restoring this watch to working condition, Graham and others should be able to help or guide you in the right direction.

My regards

David


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally back up and running now, managed to find a fusee chain of the same length and thickness on an old massey movement, swapped it out and fitted today, pretty much without incident, and getting into beat was far easier than doing so on an english lever fusee of the era.

The watch is marked Edward Radford of Henley, anyone know anything of this maker?


----------

